# Lime scale build up



## WantstoRoam (Jan 13, 2007)

Does anyone have any ideas how you can treat lime scale build up in the fresh water system. Living in a hard water area its something that I dont want to become a problem.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I purchased a magnetic clip on system from B & Q or Wickes many years ago.
Basicaly you have two magnets about 6 - 8 inch long they are the fastened round your incoming water pipe, N to N and S to S and they are supposed to "straighten" the molecules in the water. We had no limescale in the kettle or central heating pipes after that.

Dave P


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

WantstoRoam said:


> Does anyone have any ideas how you can treat lime scale build up in the fresh water system. Living in a hard water area its something that I dont want to become a problem.


Hi there,

I remove the nozzles from any taps and shower heads, and soak them in a Citric Acid solution (from any chemist), whilst I am de-scaling the kettle. When they are clean, I just rub over the holes with an old toothbrush, whilst rinsing them off.

For the stainless steel hot water tank in your Truma boiler, filling with a white vinegar solution, and leaving for a few hours, is recommended. DO NOT USE DE-SCALER, as it damages the tank.

If you haven't got the English version of the Hymer handbook, let me know and I'll find out more info for you.
These instructions apply to our 99 model Hymer.

HTH,

Jock.

P.S. I have just seen Dave P's suggestion which is interesting.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Magnets only normally have an effect where the water is recirculated many times, ie. in a pond filter system. :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

try www.firstformagnets.com
Cheap and do not require any work

Also google magnets for water pipes, A wealth of information.
I also have one on my fish pond filtration system, helps to keep water clear as well

dave P


----------



## WantstoRoam (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Have located magnets on the web and seem a very interesting option for dealing with the problem long term. Thanks for the cleaning advice too, especially about descalers. I dont want to go buggering the boiler up


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Ted i have had these magnets fitted where the mains water enters the bungalow for at least 20 years, unlike my neighbours i never have to descale my kettle.

Regards

dave p


----------



## WantstoRoam (Jan 13, 2007)

Just bought some on ebay for £5.50. So will give them a try and post back. Thanks folks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*



WantstoRoam said:


> Just bought some on ebay for £5.50. So will give them a try and post back. Thanks folks


Hi

Yes, please do let us know how you get on. I descale the Truma regularly with vinegar, but it is a bit of a farce and uses a gallon of vinegar!

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'd be grateful for information about the science behind these magnetic devices.

The manufacturers are unable to supply any information that is more than on the level of alchemy. They can't answer questions on them either or refer me to anyone who can. 

Snake oil comes to mind.

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I do not know either G, but can only relate my experiance.

Dave P


----------



## WantstoRoam (Jan 13, 2007)

I must admit having googled this issue there does seem to be some lack in scientific backup. However at £5.50 its worth a go. There are quite a few things that are not fully understood yet work. For example some drugs used in modern anaesthesia produce effects i.e. unconciousness but scientists cant explain why. ECT can help people who are depressed but we dont know why. So I shall have a go and tell you how I get on.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Snakes*

Grizzly

What is snake oil?

Never heard that one!

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Snake oil is a chinese medicine for easing aching joints, also a term used to describe fakes.

Dave P


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Snakes*



Rapide561 said:


> Grizzly
> 
> What is snake oil?
> 
> ...


Hi Russell

Watch any of the old Westerns and you'll find a snake oil saleman somewhere. He used to set up his stall in a town in the middle of no-where and sell "snake oil" as a cure-all for everything you could possibly suffer from. It was some sort of fake oil but, by the time you bought a very expensive bottle and tried it out, he'd be long gone and so you could not get your money back.

The expression is used to describe people who sell goods that don't work or don't do what they are advertised to do and, bluntly, the implication is that they are selling to the gullible.

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We live just outside of Portsmouth. Our water comes straight off the South Downs, the biggest pile of chalk in the country. If we bought a new elactric kettle it would be furred up within a fortnight, and i mean totally coated with a quarter of an inch of scale.
Its great for the bones but wrecks any water heating device. I never fill my motorhome's water tank at home!

About twenty years ago I bought an electo-magnetic gizmo that attaches to the main water inlet pipe. 
IT IS BRILLIANT!!!​The salesman admitted they did not know how it worked, but work it most certainly did.

Best of all it does not remove the minerals fron the water, as a water softener would, so we still have the health benefits of hard water.

I have now fitted magnets to the water feed in the motorhome so far its also working


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

IT apairs to make the lime, which is sticky and sticks to all the pipes, especially when heated, into lumps which don't stick together and can pass safely through the system, to work, the water should pass through the magnetic field at a set rate


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I would dearly like to think these devices work but have this problem. With the electromagnetic coil devices the pipe is going to act as a shield to the field and so the magnetic field won't even penetrate into the water.
We have tried one but came to the conclusion that there was no improvement.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*magnets*

I use the magnets on the inlet pipe on my water pipes in my house in Spain, they really work for me, bought off ebay a fiver


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> I'd be grateful for information about the science behind these magnetic devices.
> 
> The manufacturers are unable to supply any information that is more than on the level of alchemy. They can't answer questions on them either or refer me to anyone who can.
> 
> ...


That's just what I thought.
Greygit :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The magnets obviously work for some and not for others.


Dave P


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> The magnets obviously work for some and not for others.
> Dave P


Dave...it's a long time since we tried these and then the ones on offer were electromagnets. Are the ones you - and others- are using, ceramic or metal magnets that you clamp on to the pipes ?

G


----------

